# Paper Driving License



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

OK folks....I have one of the old Paper type Driving Licenses issued many moons ago in Swansea. I DO NOT live in UK right now....so is this still a valid license recognised in Spain?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

A quick google search suggets that although they are no longer issued by the DVLA, they are still valid, but advise that a plasitic photo one is preferred.
However, if you do not live at the address on the license then I think that the licence could therefore be invald...which could be interesting if you have any accidents or police involvement.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eamon said:


> OK folks....I have one of the old Paper type Driving Licenses issued many moons ago in Swansea. I DO NOT live in UK right now....so is this still a valid license recognised in Spain?


I think its illegal simply because it wont have your correct address on it and that would be an offence even in England

Jo xxx


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

sat said:


> A quick google search suggets that although they are no longer issued by the DVLA, they are still valid, but advise that a plasitic photo one is preferred.
> However, if you do not live at the address on the license then I think that the licence could therefore be invald...which could be interesting if you have any accidents or police involvement.


Hmm....well I no longer live at UK address (haven't done so for almost 9 yrs). I do have a Plastic type one, but its Mexican?
Will that suffice?


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think its illegal simply because it wont have your correct address on it and that would be an offence even in England
> 
> Jo xxx



So what's the solution then?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eamon said:


> So what's the solution then?



I dont know! Maybe someone will on here??? If you were living in the UK then it would a simple matter of replacing it with your current address. Do the EU licenses have addresses on them???? Maybe you need to contact trafico in Spain or wherever your permenant address is??? to see if they're transferable

Jo xxxx


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know! Maybe someone will on here??? If you were living in the UK then it would a simple matter of replacing it with your current address. Do the EU licenses have addresses on them???? Maybe you need to contact trafico in Spain or wherever your permenant address is??? to see if they're transferable
> 
> Jo xxxx


Bummer! I can see this causing problems now. Just looked at my Mexican driving license, and that DOES show my current address....I guess worst case scenario is just to get a Spanish license?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The new Spanish driving licence, no longer has an address thereon. Yours would probably be accepted if you wanted to change it to a Spanish one


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eamon said:


> Bummer! I can see this causing problems now. Just looked at my Mexican driving license, and that DOES show my current address....I guess worst case scenario is just to get a Spanish license?



I dont know for sure? It probably depends on how long you're in Spain???? If you're simply a visitor then the Mexican one maybe ok? I'm sure whatever and however you have to do it, it wont be straight forward 

Jo xxx


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hepa said:


> The new Spanish driving licence, no longer has an address thereon. Yours would probably be accepted if you wanted to change it to a Spanish one


Ah, now that sounds like a plan!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, that's the way to go . Change the paper one to a Spanish licence. 
Incorrect address is only an offence if you live in the UK. You can't commit the offence of having an incorrect address as you do not live their & the DVLA will not put your correct foreign address on a UK licence to which you are still entitled to have & use, legally, in the EC. If you don't live there they ask for an address to send it to , i.e, son, daughter, friend, etc; as they will not put a foreign address on a UK licence.


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know! Maybe someone will on here??? If you were living in the UK then it would a simple matter of replacing it with your current address. Do the EU licenses have addresses on them???? Maybe you need to contact trafico in Spain or wherever your permenant address is??? to see if they're transferable
> 
> Jo xxxx


It is quite OK to have your old UK address on your licence even though you no longer live there having moved outside the UK.

The official position from the UK DVLA is:-
_
"It is accepted that drivers who move to another part of the EC/EEA could be holding driving licences showing an incorrect address. This is permissible under the terms of the EC Directive on Driving Licences."_


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

almendros said:


> It is quite OK to have your old UK address on your licence even though you no longer live there having moved outside the UK.
> 
> The official position from the UK DVLA is:-
> _
> "It is accepted that drivers who move to another part of the EC/EEA could be holding driving licences showing an incorrect address. This is permissible under the terms of the EC Directive on Driving Licences."_


Thanks, but they still wont replace old style with new Credit card style....will have to exchange for Spanish one.......I think


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

Eamon said:


> Thanks, but they still wont replace old style with new Credit card style....will have to exchange for Spanish one.......I think


Always the best option in my opinion.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

almendros said:


> Always the best option in my opinion.


While on this subject, whats it like buying a used car there?
I have looked at a few sites, and see there are LOTS for sale (with many being cheaper in the bigger cities, such as Madrid) than the coastal areas.

Is there a way of checking that what you are looking to buy, is legit?

Cheers


----------

